# Tesco clubcard deals



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Like I'm sure a lot of MHers, we've used our Clubcard points over the years for the tunnel (and for other ferries.) The vouchers have always arrived really promptly - which has reduced the concerns about having to order the vouchers before you can get a final price from Eurotunnel.

However, Tesco seem to be economising - vouchers I ordered a week ago have still not arrived (and took 3 days to be dispatched.) When I rang to check I was told they now use 2nd Class post and have a new policy that they wait 14 days (from order) before they will send replacements if lost in the post. This is not yet apparent on their site.

I'm not moaning because it's still a good deal but nowhere near as good as it was.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmm. not my experience - I've recently ordered 3 lots of clubcard deals - two eurotunnel and 1 for pizza express. All arrived within 3 days.

They were slower on the confirmation process though - that took 4 days after sending the deal vouchers off.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Used them beginning of February for our tunnel booking. Usual great service from Tesco and Eurotunnel.
Gerry


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I got the feeling from the person I spoke to that this is a recent change in policy. We've always had stuff in the past next day or day after.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

That would be a shame if the service is going to get worse. Most unlike Tesco - they are usually first-class when it comes to customer service


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

No real problem recently. Just booked the summer travel arrangements (August). Exchanged vouchers on-line Thursday last week, letter arrived Monday, quick check of prices and booked with Tunnel this morning. Sorted.

Regards


----------

